# My new SnapOn aluminium trolley jack...



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

:thumb:

BUT.... all may not be as it seems :lol:

in its box










next to an item for scale :lol: 










and a quick video :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice bit of kit.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice  Is this just a display item?


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

cool dude,where did you get that,i want


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome......


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah its just a posh paper weight really, but fully functional. i reckon it could easily lift 5-10kg :lol:

you get it free with the real scale 3tone ally jack (£210+vat) :lol:

but i blagged it off my snap on dealer for £25.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> yeah its just a posh paper weight really, but fully functional. i reckon it could easily lift 5-10kg :lol:
> 
> *you get it free with the real scale 3tone ally jack (£210+vat)* :lol:
> 
> but i blagged it off my snap on dealer for £25.


am I the only one actually contemplating buying a full size one just to get the paper weight?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

How cool is that !! :thumb:


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

that remote must be huge!!


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

howie parks said:


> that remote must be huge!!


and he has a huge foot :tumbleweed:


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> am I the only one actually contemplating buying a full size one just to get the paper weight?


:thumb::thumb:


----------

